# Bowl Blanks or Pens?



## Harpazo (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm going through my old firewood pile and finding this inside.  Comments Welcome.  The piece measures roughly 3" x 10" x 20".  I thought it had pretty good character.  I'm checking some of what I've been burning to see it if it's worth messing with.  Would you bother or burn it?


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like a nice piece of spalted maple.  It certainly would be a shame to use it for firewood!  From the size you mentioned, it would make a nice couple of bowls, platters, or several smaller ones or several boxes plus a number of nice pen blanks although I'd rather see it used as bowls, platters or boxes.  Let us know what you decide and send us a photo of your finished turning projects!  Safe turning to you and yours!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd turn it. Whether it be bowls, pens, stoppers or something different, I'd throw it on the lathe!


----------



## robutacion (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, you can get a couple of nice pen blanks out of that and then stabilize them if excessively soft...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Harpazo (Jan 7, 2015)

All of this looks like it may have spalted after it was cut down.  It had been cut & stacked for years likely.   I think this may have ambrosia beetle holes too but I don't know if that was what killed the tree.


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 7, 2015)

Why not a winged bowl?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 7, 2015)

Given the dimensions you quoted I would think that there are several varieties of turnings in there.  I see a bowl or maybe two pluse a couple ornaments and maybe a couple bottle stoppers and at lease a couple pens.


----------

